# the summit at massanutten



## Kay3 (Jul 4, 2007)

We will be traveling soon and would like to know anything that would be useful in our trip to The Summit at Massanutten.  Unit size, location of washer and dryer, internet access, things close by to do ( on and off site)
I have looked at the description of the resort, but anyone that has been there always has better info on the resort and area.


----------



## JoAnn (Jul 4, 2007)

There are upper & lower units.  Each unit is about 1200 to 1250 sq. feet.  2 br/2baths.  Washer/Dryers are on the lower floor, under the stairs for use by both units, I believe.  We haven't been there since we bought, so don't know if they have upgraded anything.  Hopefully some one else will add information.  

We visited Luray Caverns, and there are others around too.  We also went to the American Heritage farm/museum, where they have farms set up from various countries to show how and where "we" come from.  Some were actual homes from a specific time/area, and the people dress from that period.  Very interesting.


----------



## Patri (Jul 4, 2007)

The free guided hike onsite is fun.


----------



## NTHC (Jul 6, 2007)

If you haven't been to the website take a look
www.massresort.com

There are tons of things on and off the property to do.

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## wammie53 (Jul 8, 2007)

We own at Woodstone which is at Massanutten and the resort continues to grow by leaps and bounds.  There are many, many activities on site...the indoor waterpark is really nice for kids of all ages with a simulated surfing area.  Across from Summit you'll find the new race cars and miniature golf....if you plan on doing a lot at Massanutten, you may want to check into the "activities card"...it's $99 for the week but for example, golf is only $5 unlimited with the card; half-price waterpark, free tour to a nice wineary-Barboursville, reduced trip fare to DC, reduced white water rapid tours, etc.  Charlottesville, Virginia is about 45 minutes away...Monticello is neat with many of Thomas Jefferson's inventions in his home.  We've never gone to the dinner where the local wines are served but I understand that is really nice too. The outdoor pool near the check-in is nicer than the one closer to Summit.  I think you'll enjoy your stay very much! If you have any specific questions, please let me know. lpbl@aol.com


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 8, 2007)

Have you looked at the TUG review.  You will get a lot of info from them also.


----------



## melody (Jul 9, 2007)

We will be there in August. Is there any supermarket on site or nearby?


----------



## wammie53 (Jul 10, 2007)

There isn't a grocery store on site but as you come through 33 going through Harrisonsburg, there is a grocery store(I think Food Lion) where Blockbuster is...across the street from the main mall...about 15 minutes before you reach Massanutten.


----------



## NTHC (Jul 14, 2007)

Thats the Kroger that is right off the interstate.  There is also a Food Lion east of the resort about 5 minutes on 33 if you want to get settled in before you do your shopping. Also there is a produce market on 33 on your way to the resort......I get all of my veggies there in the summer.  They also have seafood.  They will steam it for you if you order in advance or you can do your own. It is called Fat Boys.

Cindy


----------



## Kozman (Jul 14, 2007)

*Food Store*

There is also a Super Wal Mart as you get off 81.  Once at the resort, the Food Lion mentioned is the closest.


----------



## IreneLF (Jul 15, 2007)

We very much enjoyed going through Shenandoah National Park, stopping at overlooks, doing a little hiking for views, and having snacks at the lodges along the way. (also nice views from the decks).
Also visited Luray Caverns, most enjoyable.
Took a drive to Winchester, a town noted for Civil War history (Stonewall Jackson's house/museum among other sites) -- many decisive battles there and the town changed hands something like 70 times. It also has a small house that G. Washington lived in as a young man during his first surveying job. 
Had a private tour of an old home, and also went to the National Cemetery. Kind of interesting to see nice orderly  graves for the Union army, and then to cross the street to see the Confederate cemetery with wooden markers and an air of disrepair.
Plenty to do onsite as well, the Mass. website has it all listed. We had a lower level Summit and enjoyed the space and accomodations. No oven  or burners in those, so beware of that if you exchange into one (grill on deck and some hotplates/electirc grills, but it all worked out fine, hotplates were fine for breakfasts of pancakes/eggs etc.)


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Jul 16, 2007)

I just placed a request with II for next summer for this resort.  What are my chances that it will come thru?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 16, 2007)

I thought they only had RCI affiliation?


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Jul 17, 2007)

I just rechecked, it with the Mountainside Villas at Massanutten. Any one known about these?


----------



## laura1957 (Oct 16, 2007)

kaylasmom97 said:


> I just rechecked, it with the Mountainside Villas at Massanutten. Any one known about these?




I see you never got an answer to your question -I am going October 28th to Mountainside Villas.  I have been to Massanutten MANY times but have never stayed in the Mountainside Villa section.  If you have any specific questions I can answer them for you in a couple weeks!


----------

